# 2002 Trailblazer stuck in 4 low



## Gtarie (Jun 18, 2016)

Right out of the blue...no moisture, moved a light sailboat...and my drive train is stuck in 4 low.....any ideas?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah the motor on the transfer case most likely. Happens all the time. Sometimes you can tap it with mallet and it'll move. Worst case can pull it off and manually turn it out of 4wd if you have to


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to be a jerk, but why would you have to be in four wheel drive, much less four low to move a small sail boat?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Traction on boat ramp. Idk about towing in 4 low though


----------



## Gtarie (Jun 18, 2016)

Harleyjeff;2144836 said:


> Not to be a jerk, but why would you have to be in four wheel drive, much less four low to move a small sail boat?


I didn't have it in any drive but regular...It happened about 25 miles later...right out of the blue....


----------



## Gtarie (Jun 18, 2016)

Whiffyspark;2144831 said:


> Yeah the motor on the transfer case most likely. Happens all the time. Sometimes you can tap it with mallet and it'll move. Worst case can pull it off and manually turn it out of 4wd if you have to


Thanks I got a small mallet...BTW I am a 67 yr. old female, who isn't totally ignorant to these issues....but I found this site...what a blessing. Thanks. I was also going to try disconnecting the battery cables...read that somewhere on here.


----------



## Gtarie (Jun 18, 2016)

Gtarie;2144867 said:


> I didn't have it in any drive but regular...It happened about 25 miles later...right out of the blue....


Went out this morning...and Poof it popped out with a bunch of coaxing....What can I do to keep this from happening again? Thanks in advance...Glenny in MI


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you tap on the motor or no?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you, at least temporarily.


----------

